# Having a tough time setting up Inksoft



## Tina Pellegrino (Sep 15, 2014)

I have been trying to set up Inksoft for 8 weeks now. I cannot get through their phone system, and when I do reach them via email I get the response that I need to watch the videos. I spoke to a few of their support members, who were nice and all, but mostly did not resolve the issues. I feel like the support team is at times confused on the software themselves. 

I'm hoping someone that has experience at the user end can maybe help, as I have hired 2 experienced programmers that were unable to.

I'm at the end of my rope, and if there is anyone out there that has the software and can help me, life would be so much better. This has affected my start up business. 

Frustrated,
Tina


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't know what you need but u have been using for a month now.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

I signed up with inksoft and canceled 4 days later and took a $400 loss. Horrible product in my opinion unless you can afford to pay someone full time to manage it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

When I started with them about 18 months ago,I paid one of their people to set it up for me. I think it cost me about 90.00. It was well worth the expense to me.
I disagree with Tuanis about the product. I am not good on most computer related things but Inksoft has been great for me, But as with most things worth doing, you must be prepared to learn!
I agree that sometimes it may take a little time to get a return call, but I can understand that.
As you start to learn, you think of other things that you can do that open up whole new revenue streams for your business.
It is well worth the investment if you are a " don't give up " sort of person. It also gives me a warm fuzzy feeling when people try something and give up, or are afraid to take the plunge, because those of us that stick with it are leaving those others behind!


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

One more thing. Most difficulties people are having with Inksoft are users needing to learn and remember what they are told or taught. Having said that, I know from experience that if you realize that YOU are the real problem, NOT Inksoft, you will be more pleasant on the phone. The customer service people are really nice and patient with you if you treat them NICE!
I am not trying to put anyone else down, I just know if I don't check myself, I can be a real jerk when I am angry or frustrated.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

We've been an Inksoft user for 3 years and gone through a lot of pain and struggles as the Inksoft system backend has developed. Yes, it takes some time to learn the system and get your store set up. Yes, it's a boxed program and you have to work within the box. Yes, once you learn the ropes it's a pretty reliable system.

One thing we've learned is that they've tried to make things simple but in doing that there are a lot of steps (or clicks) to get things accomplished (like sorting and approving online orders). However, I've trained my employees to do basic things (approving orders and downloading artwork) and they've been able to work within the system just fine. I also have a list of our most used features on the backend and where to find them in the system. My recommendation is figure out what you want to do and stick with it until you can do it instead of trying to do everything at once. When we were setting it up we did one feature/video per day, two if we had time. This way it isn't as overwhelming. 

What specifically are you looking to do?


----------



## clippernate34 (Dec 24, 2013)

John
Did the person offer the setup for 90 bucks? I think that would help a lot. But on a side note if your paying 2k up front shouldn't they be all over it and set it up for you? I am asking cause I am on the fence of getting ink soft or getting a site built. 

I am curious as to how many would rather just call us and get a design done or use that design studio I do like having all that clip art so easily adjusted. But to the average person will they figure out how to use it good? And unless your getting a good amount of traffic is it worth 200 a month? Wanted to hear your thoughts. 

I myself like it but was expecting to hear people say it was easy to use and setup!!


----------

